# can I drive



## zambrota (May 2, 2016)

Can I drive car with rebuild title


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Probably not.


----------



## zambrota (May 2, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Probably not.


Thank you


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Can you get insurance on it? In CA, it's difficult to get insurance on that type of car.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's the info on Uber's site:

https://help.uber.com/h/bd8340a4-576d-410d-b488-3b4529599a1b


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

We were able to successfully add a 2007 Audi A3 to Uber with a rebuilt title . Not only did it add to UberX but also Select . 

I think the main thing is that the registation doesn't say it's rebuilt which in Colorado it does not


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

In most states a registration will not mention salvage or rebuild status, only the title.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

occupant said:


> In most states a registration will not mention salvage or rebuild status, only the title.


Yeah, uber doesn't try disqualify anyone. They don't look too hard at anything, I may not know for fact that some documents can be photoshopped or simply faked.


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> We were able to successfully add a 2007 Audi A3 to Uber with a rebuilt title . Not only did it add to UberX but also Select .
> 
> I think the main thing is that the registation doesn't say it's rebuilt which in Colorado it does not


Is ur account still active with salvage car


----------

